# A problem about frame



## lee_xn (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anybody can tell me what's this?
This is 2011 look 695 frame,good condition，but I found this 
yesterday

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

No problem, just a sloppy job when they laid the carbon layer, not that I am a carbon fiber technician, but I believe it won't have any effect whatsoever as the resin and carbon are still doing their job. Is this on the top or underside of the tube? It is a shame Look can't do better than this, but it's like when they don't line up the decals and paint very well, you should get more for a frame of those $$$$$.


----------



## lee_xn (Oct 1, 2013)

yes，it “look”s too nice I can‘t take anymore


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Carbon fiber frames are laid out in moulds much like you would make something out of paper mâché except that the sheets of carbon are much larger/longer. The cosmetic layer, the one that you can see, usually has the seam on the bottom of tubes and at the ends. Some manufacturers do better at hiding the seams than others but they all have them unless the manufacturer uses tubular carbon tubes. You may have noticed that there are few raw carbon frames out there that have minimal paint on them because manufacturers use black paint at the intersections of major tubes to hide these ugly joints or they just leave them for you to look at.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Late to post here, but this is why Trek and most other manufacturers paint their carbon frames or use uni-directional as the finish. It leaves off this decorative layer people think of when they think of carbon. With paint you can make it look sloppy and hide it all.


----------

